
Docker Is Actively Harmful to Engineering Organizations - kt9
https://www.facebook.com/notes/roy-williams/docker-is-actively-harmful-to-engineering-organizations/10154683962492203
======
venomsnake
PSA: This is an opinion of an (extremely talented judging by his bio) person.
It is not official position of facebook, which could be inferred by the
domain.

------
unquietcode
Like all good anti-technology-X articles, it's heavy on the drama and light on
the why you must drop everything and stop using technology X. Docker is fine,
way better than the 'good enough' bar most organizations employ when selecting
a tool for production.

